# Removing Penetrol



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

OK...My deck was chalky so I used Penetrol at the advice of some others. I did it last summer, first on a test spot. The test coat was amazing, so after a few weeks applied another coat to the deck, particularly to the nonskid. It restored the "luster of the nonskid." 

Later it started to run, I think from hot sun, and looked like a I spilled varnish on the deck. There are also areas where it has acted as a dirt magnet and I have been unable to remove the dirt lines with intensive scrubbing. So the deck looks bad, but I think it is gradually coming off. But that could take another year.

Does anyone have some practical advice for removing the Penetrol and the dirt that has stuck to the deck where the Penetrol was. I should have taken pictures this weekend but didn't. I am assuming any kind of solvent would be bad for the gelcoat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Power washing should remove a good portion of the dirt and penetrol. Any good solvent wash; like Interlux Fiberglass Prep Wash 202, will probably do a pretty good job of it too, since Penetrol is just a bunch of petroleum distillates.


----------



## marcberoz (Aug 15, 2003)

I removed Penetrol from my hull prior to using Poliglow. The polyprep cleaner in the Poliglow kit easily removed the Penetrol.
Marc, NS26C, Westbrook, CT


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks both!! I will try the 202 and Powerwasher first and then the Poliglow prep. 

Bottom line is I don't think I'll use Penetrol again on deck. That was a mistake.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Penetrol is generally a bad treatment - the results, while impressive initially, don't last long and the residual removal is, as you're finding, a pain.

If you're using the 202 please wear an appropriate respirator, and it may take several washes to be sure it's all gone.


----------



## bluesneaky (Jul 1, 2016)

I had penetrol on an RV. Searched high and low for a way to get it off. Found the polyprep method but hated to spend that much. Finally found what poly glow is and in turn what takes it off. Red Max floor wax is the same as poli glow. Unfortunaletly that was discontinued but Zep Wet look floor wax is the same as well. Found RV users who had been using it for years and years with excellent results. Instructions the same as poly glow. Put a new coat on each year. Doesn't yellow as penetrol does. Doesn't gather dirt as it dries as penetrol does.

To take the penetrol, off use zep commercial heavy duty floor stripper concentrate straight or in a 50 50 mix (available at lowes $9). Takes about 2 min for the Zep to dissolve the old hardened penetrol. Pressure wash it off. Put 5 coat of wet look floor wax on and you have a clear uv resistant mirror gloss that will last about 5 years. Cost $25 at lowes for a gallon and you will have enough to share with all your freinds - a little goes a LONG way.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Penetrol is normally added to oil based paints and stains. Such oil based coatings and additives are usually 'lifted' with high concentration caustics; caustics usually do not affect polyester (gelcoat). 
As a 'trial', Id get some TriSodiumPhosphate - TSP (paint store stuff), make a 'paste' of it with water, apply and cover with plastic wrap, let soak for a day or two, then scrub and see what happens. An alternative would be industrial strength detergents that contain Sodium Silicate: Tuff-e'Nuff, Roll-On, etc. You can also try "Easy OFF" oven cleaner - spray on, cover with plastic wrap, let soak, etc. 
There are also 'caustic' (non organic solvent/MEK based) paint removers which should be compatible with polyester.

Penetrol is made by a division of PPG coatings. When all else fails ...  ...., I suggest you contact their Technical Support Services (800 number) listed on their Penetrol 'msds' at http://products.ppgac.com/products/cert/en/00405357


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

This is an old thread and I would assume the boat is now clean, but while TSP is an excellent cleaner for prep before painting, the phosphate content may be too high for use in a marine environment.

I would suggest using a low phosphate laundry detergent; wet the surface, sprinkle on dry, use a wet scrub brush to turn the powder into a paste and scrub, scrub, scrub then rinse. Most laundry detergents are now low phosphate. Still not great for the marine environment but less bad.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes it is an old tread, but now I know there are other cheaper products the same as the expensive Poly Glow.


----------

